# Internal staircase/building regulations



## LarsPN (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi there
Can anyone guide me into spanish building regulations regarding internal staircases?
I'm looking to buy a house divided into two storeys with an internal spiral staircase connecting the two storeys. The estate agent told me the staircase is illegal because it is the spiral type and hence the steps do not have the same depth from one side to another.
He claims it has to be removed to obtain the town hall permission (Permiso de habitation). The options are either remove it completely and use the outside stairs to come from one level to another or replace it with regular "straight running" stairs.
Does anyone know if he has a point?


----------



## eagletwelve (Dec 17, 2015)

I have never heard of that regulation before. That doesn't mean it doesn't exist of course, but it sounds very "obscure" and intrusive. But also, why would a realtor lie about something like that?

I would go to the town hall and get the information there. If they made the regulation they would have the proof of it.


----------



## LarsPN (Jan 9, 2016)

eagletwelve said:


> I have never heard of that regulation before. That doesn't mean it doesn't exist of course, but it sounds very "obscure" and intrusive. But also, why would a realtor lie about something like that?
> 
> I would go to the town hall and get the information there. If they made the regulation they would have the proof of it.


Good point! I don't think he is lying, though. I just wanted to know about the exact regulations.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

We have an internal spiral staircase going up to our roof terrace.We bought our apartment off plan and all is totally legal.Internal spiral staircases are common in Spain,they sell them in Leroy Merlin!Perhaps it's only necessary to have the trend depths altered to a legal level.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have also lived in a duplex with a spiral staircase.
The town hall are going to have to be consulted anyway as you'll need a licence and also the town hall architect will have to come and inspect the property probably, so you might as well get the info from the horses mouth.
The estate agent probably isn't lying as you say, but it would be pretty difficult to be up on all the internal staircase rules that any one town hall has!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

This is surely the seller and or agents responsibility.
If they want to sell the house tell them to come back once this is fixed with all of the correct documentation in place.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

eagletwelve said:


> I have never heard of that regulation before. That doesn't mean it doesn't exist of course, but it sounds very "obscure" and intrusive. But also, why would a realtor lie about something like that?
> 
> I would go to the town hall and get the information there. If they made the regulation they would have the proof of it.


Realtors lie/stretch the truth about anything, to make a sale.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

w.r.t. spiral staircases. There is a big difference between those that have flat full depth treads (i.e.from front of tread to the back) such as those that consist of a planks of wood and those where the front to rear depth, while quite wide at the outer edge shrink to nothing at the central point of the staircase. I believe that the latter are possibly illegal - they are certainly very uncomfortable to use.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> This is surely the seller and or agents responsibility.
> If they want to sell the house tell them to come back once this is fixed with all of the correct documentation in place.


Yes, probably. I misread the original post thinking that the OP wanted to buy a house and make changes to it by putting in a spiral staircase


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Realtors lie/stretch the truth about anything, to make a sale.


Don't get me started about conmen estate agents

Seen a sign in the window of one yesterday which read " let us sell your house for just £795"

Cheeky sods, I could sell it myself at that price!!!!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Don't get me started about conmen estate agents
> 
> Seen a sign in the window of one yesterday which read " let us sell your house for just £795"
> 
> Cheeky sods, I could sell it myself at that price!!!!


That's dirt cheap for an estate agent's fee, it's usually ten times that, or more!


----------



## LarsPN (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks to all of you for your contributions. If I ever find out about this staircase I'll post the answer here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Take a look at this, it may cover much of what you want to know:

Blog de las escaleras | Sobre las escaleras, su construcción y diseño

Or official:
http://www.insht.es/portal/site/Ins...VCM100000dc0ca8c0RCRD&tab=tabConsultaCompleta

Sorry I don't have my lenses in at the moment because the surfaces of my corneas have to be measured so everything is a blur.


----------

